# Scott's starter fertilizer with tenacity



## MikeD (Aug 17, 2017)

I just renovated my front lawn. I did a total kill off with glyphosate. The Kentucky Bluegrass is now sprouting everywhere after 6 days. I used the new Scott's starter fertilizer with weed control ( tenacity ) I don't know if it's working or not I don't see any of the weeds getting white. Maybe because they're not big enough yet ???? Its only been 3 days since germination and I see some weeds coming up.. My other question is now I have about 25 lb left over. what good is it for now??? should I just give it away to someone that may need it for starting a new lawn ??? I heard if you use it on your new lawn ( after some establishment ) it will turn it all white also.. Last question on the back of starter fertilizer from Scott's it says fertilizer in two to three weeks. does anybody know is that after germination or before germination. I'm thinking of putting a small dose of Milo down around the 3rd week after germination.. or should I continue using a different synthetic starter fertilizer..???


----------



## Togo (Jun 7, 2017)

I'm sure others will chime in but I would think you can save the 25lbs as long as you store it well (cool & dry conditions). I think most people use it though more as a pre rather than post emergent when they put it down on a reno.

I put that same fert down on my lawn a few weeks ago when I overseeded some areas and it didn't bleach the grass really at all. I noticed a couple weeds did bleach though but I had also been spraying them with tenacity anyways so it may have been residual effects from the spraying about 10 days prior. Hard to say.

As for the next fertilization I think your probably more than fine with milo, it's slow release and organic but I'm a noob too so maybe wait for a guru to chime in?


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

The weeds take a while to turn white - about 2-4 weeks in my experience. You can still use the remaining product like you would any fertilizer; it doesn't need to be used only when seeding. Only very small areas of your lawn might turn white. I think the biggest white area I saw in my lawn was maybe the size of my hand. You can use whatever kind of fertilizer you want for your follow-up feeding as long as it doesn't have any herbicide in it (other than Tenacity, of course).


----------



## jimmy (Jul 25, 2017)

Togo said:


> I think most people use it though more as a pre rather than post emergent when they put it down on a reno.


This.

I used it for my current renovation, and I noticed it turned white some of the creeping bentgrass that is on the property line. I think it took about a week to start working. Mostly I was using for its pre-emergent properties, and while I do have some crabgrass, I'm pretty sure it would be much worse if I didn't use it. It is totally manageable and I've been hand pulling mostly.


----------



## Bkell101 (Jun 25, 2018)

jimmy said:


> Togo said:
> 
> 
> > I think most people use it though more as a pre rather than post emergent when they put it down on a reno.
> ...


I have what I believe is creeping bentgrass too. Did hand pulling it work?


----------



## jimmy (Jul 25, 2017)

Bkell101 said:


> jimmy said:
> 
> 
> > Togo said:
> ...


I wasn't really pulling much of it, I was referring to crabgrass. For creeping bentgrass, pulling it does work as long as you have something to take it's place. I've pulled it and immediately planted grass, or just let the KBG fill in. Elite KBG is more aggressive than whatever creeping bentgrass ended up in my yard.


----------



## Bkell101 (Jun 25, 2018)

jimmy said:


> Bkell101 said:
> 
> 
> > jimmy said:
> ...


in this heat of the summer, what are my options to replace the pulled creeping bent grass with? sod?


----------



## jimmy (Jul 25, 2017)

Bkell101 said:


> jimmy said:
> 
> 
> > Bkell101 said:
> ...


You might be fine leaving it until fall. Basically like "fallowing" in a renovation. Let the weed seeds grow and then kill them all right before seeding. I've never dealt with sod, but wouldn't the heat of summer be a rough time to install sod?


----------



## Bkell101 (Jun 25, 2018)

lawn company is installing sod end of july on my next door neighbors front lawn, I was wondering the same in terms of summer and sod.....either way, I noticed that I have wayyyy more creeping bent grass than I realized. I think you are right on the renovation path.


----------



## Cincinnati guy (Mar 6, 2018)

Trying not to hi jack this thread but the weed preventer is tenacity on with the fertilizer?

Can this be used as a regular fertilizer? Seems like a 2 in 1 product! Or can this only be used on new turf?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It is tenacity and it last around 30days. There is a yearly max and it will be expensive. A proper preM product (ie. Prodiamine) will provide 6-9months (based on rate) of protection and very inexpensive.


----------



## Bkell101 (Jun 25, 2018)

Will the Scott's product kill existing bent grass or is it only pre emergent?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I don't know. Maybe. I know the liquid applied foliar will treat bentgrass.


----------

